

Hell with Rules - shalinmangar
http://jeffjonas.typepad.com/jeff_jonas/2010/07/hell-with-rules.html

======
jbm
Sounds cool; any example of such a system for play purposes? (no big company
backing me but I'd love to learn more about the creation and deployment of one
of these NORA systems...

~~~
Tichy
I suppose you could try your hands on thesixtyone's job application problem:
<http://www.thesixtyone.com/#/info/settings/jobs/> (voting rings for rating
online music).

------
bugsy
Here is the post I attempted to write in his comments:

"Your analysis is deeply flawed. "Don’t throw things at other people’s stuff."
As simple as that? So that rules out baseball, basketball, throwing away
trash, tossing a frisbee, etc etc etc."

Posting this, a popup appeared "Sorry we can not accept this data." with no
explanation.

My conclusion: this Jeff Jonas person is an incompetent designer, programmer
and security analyst.

